# What's wrong with my yogurt+cheese making



## chueh (Apr 21, 2020)

I used to live in an area where I got raw goat milk to make chèvre using rennet.  It was the best chèvre ever.

Now there is no raw goat milk supply where I live, so I only buy Mayerbeng goat milk to make kefir.  I've never attempted to try making chèvre or yogurt with Mayerbeng goat milk, due to my time limitation and less preference for pasteurized milk.

Last night, just out of impulse, I decided to make yogurt by adding one tablespoon of plain greek yogurt to 16 oz Mayerbeng milk and leave it in yogurt maker overnight.

This morning it was just like milk gone bad, with watery consistency.

Ok, so afternoon, I tried making chèvre by cooking 24 oz milk around 115 degree then adding fresh lemon juice.  Nothing happened, WHAT!!!!!!!

How was that possible: acidity did not affect the full fat milk??????????

Out of curiosity, I added rennet when the milk cooled down, but again?  Nothing happened!!!!!!!!  Maybe the rennet I have kept in the fridge is old, yet how do you explain the lemon juice not affecting the milk at all???

Strange!!!!


----------

